# JBL GTO7001 crossover going nuts



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a JBL GTO7001 that was fresh from the JBL refurb factory and once again, it's junk. My neighbor sold me this amp because it burnt out on him and he sent it in under warranty. He got hurting for money and I purchased it still in the package never hooked up. As soon as I hooked it up I realized it still had problems. If you touch the crossover control knob, the volume will pop and drop out. I took it apart the other day and re soldered the connections figuring it was a problem with a dry socket, but no luck. That repair lasted about a week and now I'm back in the same boat  I'm seriously about to shoot this thing! Oh, the other 2 amps they purchased from JBL's direct store are also junk! The other mono has already died on them once, and the 4 channel they have is now going out. Does anyone know where I can pick up parts for this thing? I'm really hoping it's a more basic rheostat in there


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I will try to get some pics of this thing up when I pull it down again. I'm actually not against completely bypassing the crossover pot if possible. I know it's a 6 point connection, I have no idea what the taper is on it, or if I can even read it considering I believe it's the internals going out, hopefully it's labelled! This amp is a beast internally, and I have never had an amp simply not work right out of the box, it's VERY frustrating.


----------



## Pdogg (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it a sealed pot or one of those metal ones?
Have you tried spraying some contact cleaner in there? Maybe you can find a replacement part since those are generally easy to swap out.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Test it again and try to determine if its solder or the knob. Sometimes you have to clean all the solder off even remove it then solder again....if there is some crap on it the solder will not stick, or their solder is contaminated. Use flux if needed. Some of the knobs you can buy some not, you can usually put resisters in to get rid of the gain like they do in some comp cars.


----------

